# A Ferret Nation knockoff?



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I ran into the "Feisty Ferret Cage" today, and it looks like a Ferret Nation knockoff, with two levels and wide, full doors. The levels are smaller, and it looks like there's no pan for the upper level. Bar spacing is 7/8". Anyone have any experience with this cage?

It's $129.99 on sale, plus shipping. (To figure out shipping you actually have to enter your personal info.)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16581


----------



## malzoreocookie (Apr 12, 2007)

Not personally, but on the ferret forum I go to they do not recomend it because it is not that much cheaper to buy, but is made more poorly and out of plastic. Which under the weight of the ferret will eventually sag, but it may be alreight for rats.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

That's good to know - thanks.

(I have a FN, still in its box b/c I have no space in my dorm room, but I'm always interested in what else is out there.)


----------

